# pain in foot when training calves



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

this might seem a strange one, but when ever I train my calves, I get pain in the outer arch on the sole of my foot. not sure if its because I'm doing it wrong, over stretching maybe?

I use the leg press to work the calves, with the balls of my feet at the bottom of the plate (if that makes sense?)

anyone else ever experienced this? its quite painful and aches for a day or two afterwards.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I get the same thing and then found out its because I have flat feet (no arches). I do calves raises using my own bodyweight in just my socks focusing on the squeeze at the top. Doing it this way I don't get that pain any more.

Try getting a tennis ball and stepping on it using pressure where your arch is, I find this loosens it up a bit (like getting a foot massage).


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for that, I do have fairly flatish feet so i guess thats my problem. will try what you suggest and hopefully have a pain free calf workout


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

transformer23 said:


> I get the same thing and then found out its because I have flat feet (no arches). I do calves raises using my own bodyweight in just my socks focusing on the squeeze at the top. Doing it this way I don't get that pain any more.
> 
> Try getting a tennis ball and stepping on it using pressure where your arch is, I find this loosens it up a bit (like getting a foot massage).


tried it your way this morning, and guess what?/ no pain.

you're a genius  thanks


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Fieryfilly said:


> tried it your way this morning, and guess what?/ no pain.
> 
> you're a genius  thanks


Hey, I'm glad that worked out for you.

I found this on Google and feel it would benefit you - A Few Simple Exercises to Strengthen Your Feet - I've been doing them and they do help.

Do toe spreads. Sit, stand, or lie down and fan your toes out as widely as possible. Create space between each toe. Hold this position for ten seconds, and repeat the exercise ten times daily per foot.

Point at things with your toes. Pick something, anything, in the room and point your toes at it. Now flex your foot. Hold it for five seconds, then release. Again, do this ten times per foot each day. For extra work, try tracing the alphabet with your feet in mid air each day.

Get on your toes. Stand on your tippy-toes and just walk around for five minutes each day. Never let your heels touch the ground for the duration. Barefoot toe treadmill work is a worthy alternative.

Try side walking. Stand up (barefoot, of course) and get in a shoulder wide stance. Bend your knees slightly and roll onto the outer edges of your feet. Keep the weight on your outer feet and slowly raise up on your toes. You should feel your longitudinal arch stretching; once you do, hold that position for five seconds. Repeat five times each day.

Read more: http://www.marksdailyapple.com/flat-feet-treatment/#ixzz2HIEsN9W1 or just Google search "Flat Feet" & "Flat Feet exercises".


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dublin said:


> X2 , fallen arches caused this issue with me. Foam rolling calves and the tennis ball on arches helps a bit. Has to get berkenstock arches for mine.


I've heard of berkenstock arches. I will look into them. Any little helps.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Dublin said:


> I got the half length ones, think they are better as they are hard insoles so you wont want it at the top of the foot.
> 
> Also start wearing them for 2 hours at a time to adjust and dont wear them during impact based exercise like running.


Nice one. Will give them a try.


----------

